# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  غوغل قد تكشف عن أندرويد 4.4 في 18 أكتوبر

## mohamed73

أشارت بعض الشائعات السابقة إلى يوم الثلاثاء 15 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر  موعدًا للكشف عن نسخة أندرويد الجديدة 4.4 (كيت كات)، في حين تحدث البعض عن  16 أكتوبر (اليوم). لكن تبين بأن كل هذه التقارير كانت غير دقيقة، حيث لم  تعلن غوغل حتى الآن عن موعد رسمي لأي حدث للكشف عن التحديث الجديد، الذي من  المحتمل أن يرافقه الكشف عن هاتف Nexus 5 كذلك. 
لكن  رسالة نشرتها غوغل على الصفحة الرسمية لنسخة أندرويد الجديدة KitKat يبدو  أنها تحمل إشارة مرمّزة تتضمن تاريخ الكشف عن التحديث. حيث نشرت غوغل عبارة  “Everybody dance now” وهو ما قد يكون إشارة إلى عنوان أغنية شهيرة  لفرقة C+C Music Factory الأمريكية، وهي أغنية ذاع صيتها في التسعينيات من  القرن الماضي. وتبلغ مدة هذه الأغنية 4 دقائق و 4 ثواني فيما يبدو أنه  إشارة إلى رقم نسخة أندرويد 4.4، كما تم إصدار الأغنية بتاريخ 18 أكتوبر،  1990 وبالتالي قد يكون هذا تلميحًا إلى 18 أكتوبر (يوم الجمعة القادم)  للكشف عن نسخة الكيت كات.
بالطبع هذا يبقى توقعًا، لكنه توقع قوي هذه  المرة، وفي حال كانت غوغل تعتزم الكشف عن نسخة الكيت كات يوم الجمعة  القادمة فعلًا، فلابد أن نعرف المزيد من المعلومات حول هذا الحدث المرتقب  خلال الساعات القليلة القادمة.
ريثما يحين الموعد، تستطيع مراجعة الموضوع السابق الذي تحدثنا فيه عن أبرز تسريب الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

